# Hello



## Wildrebelhorse (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm new to the forum but have seen a lot of your ideas.....thank you for excepting me. I'm from southwest Florida and my hubby and I have a haunted house every year but only for family and friends. Hope all had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Wild


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum....Hope you are caught up on your shots....


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & Welcome!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Greeting and salutations


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------

